# [SOLVED] No sound( FCH Azalia Controller )

## Jozpod

Hi again,

I cannot get any sound from a mentioned soundcard.

I used the command 

```
speaker-test -t wav -c 2
```

...and also alsamixer stopped working : cannot open mixer: invalid argumentLast edited by Jozpod on Sun May 17, 2015 10:25 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jozpod,

That's a codec, not a sound card.

What does lspci say your sound card is?

----------

## Jozpod

Oh, so that is a codec...

Here are soundcards...

```
lspci | grep Audio
```

```
00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity HDMI Audio Controller 

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01) 
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jozpod,

They are both Intel-HDA compatable devices.

However there is a gotcha ..

```
00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity HDMI Audio Controller 
```

will be your default sound card as its first on the PCI bus.

It provides digital audio out over the HDMI port only.

```
00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01) 
```

will be your second sound card.

If your kernel is set up correctly now, 

```
alsamixer -c0
```

will only show the HDMI mute control.

```
alsamixer -c1
```

 will show all the controls for your analogue sound card.

That leaves some setup so your analogue card is used for your sound

----------

## Jozpod

```
alsamixer -c0
```

 shows  S/PDIF low bar

```
alsamixer -c1
```

 has many options, i set master, headphone,speaker,pcm to full.

here is paste from /etc/asound.conf

```

pcm.!default {

type hw

card 1

device 0

}

ctl.!default {

type hw

card 1

device 0 

}

```

```
aplay -l
```

```
card 0: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0, [HDMI 0]

Sebdevices: 1/1

Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 0: ALC269VB Analog, [ALC269VB Analog]

Sebdevices: 1/1

Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

There is something in dmesg ...

```
[1.527740] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:00:01.1: Force to non-snoop mode

[1.528172] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:00:01.1: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X
```

----------

## Jozpod

By god, the whole time i had sound muted. I thought no sound issue was involved with Auto-Mute Mode option in alsamixer, faulty device driver and didn't pay attention to number/double letters below the bars. MM option was set all the time

Thanks for help

----------

